# Nikkor 35mm f1.4 AIS Street Shots



## mjcmt (Aug 26, 2020)

Just purchased a Nikon D750 to use my old MF AIS lenses that were sitting dormant. After learning the fundamentals of the camera I went out to try the DSLR camera on the street. I was a bit uncomfortable, but here's day 1 of shooting on the street with it.

UPS






The Big Stare




Concrete Workers


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2020)

That is an interesting lens. I owned one very briefly, and had an old pre-AI model for about five years back in the 1980's.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 26, 2020)

I really like this lens a lot. Easy to focus too. Photos look round and 3 dimensional to me w/ depth. May be partly due to the full frame D750 in part also. 
My wife said this photos look like the street photos I took in the 80-90s w/ this lens and film. Not stark and hard. I wonder if the new 35mm f1.8 ED G lens has this look, because it's on my short list?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2020)

Nikon 35 m m f / 1.4 is well known for its field curvature, which helps to give its images a distinctive look, especially when shot at wider lens openings. The 35 millimeter f / 1.4 is especially good shooting horizontal format bounce flash grip-and-grin shots.

If you go to Bjorn Rorslett's Subjective Nikkor Lens Evaluations, you can read his comments about how bitingly sharp this lens is.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2020)

I used to use my old 35/1.4 mostly for bounce flash interviewee shots at f3.5 or 4


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 27, 2020)

Really neat lens but I have to be honest, it's a difficult lens for me to get keepers. When I nail it, I am stunned by the way it renders. I don't use it enough to get through the learning curve.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 27, 2020)

Good shots......


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 27, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Really neat lens but I have to be honest, it's a difficult lens for me to get keepers. When I nail it, I am stunned by the way it renders. I don't use it enough to get through the learning curve.


I'm not a lens seeker or pixel peeper. I chose this lens in the 80's and used it for 20 years as my favorite lens because the focal length suited me perfectly. I had a Fuji x100t for the last 4 years w/ the same focal length in a crop sensor. I just pulled out the 35mm 1.4 because the focal length still works for me fine. I like the look of photos shot close to the subject because you can control the surroundings, and up closer gives you the feeling you can reach out and touch the subject, something I never hear anyone mention of the benefits of the 35mm focal length.

I may want to try the 35 f1.8 G (or maybe the 28 f1.8 G) to take advantage of AF and full program on the D750.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 27, 2020)

very nice!!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 27, 2020)

I think that autofocus really pays dividends. Nikon has long made an inexpensive 35mm f/2 AF/af-d. I had one for about 10 years, when one day out on assignment the diaphragm stopped closing down.

In my experience autofocus is well worth the cost ,but I am not familiar with the newer G-series models.I did borrow a 35 mm f/1.4 AF-S G series for a short time,but that is a very expensive lens.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 28, 2020)

mjcmt said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Really neat lens but I have to be honest, it's a difficult lens for me to get keepers. When I nail it, I am stunned by the way it renders. I don't use it enough to get through the learning curve.
> ...



The 35 f2 AF-D is a fantastic lens, especially for b & w


----------

